# how to install wine on ubuntu 10.04LTS?



## shrirangbhavsar (Jul 19, 2010)

hi
i have downloaded the latest version of wine i.e wine1.2 the file has .bz2 extension i extracted it but not able to install it can anybody tell the procedure for installation on ubuntu10.04LTS 
pls reply


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Jul 20, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 20, 2010)

*Install Wine in Ubuntu 10.04 by using Synaptic Package Manager*

1. Open Synaptic Package Manager and search for ‘wine’.

2. Then select the row which contains wine 1.2 and mark the package(by checking box) for installation; and click on ok if it asks for dependencies.

3. Next,click on Apply to install wine and wait ….until the installation is completed.

4. Now,you are ready to use wine.

alternatively...


*Install Wine from Command Line(Terminal/shell)*

To install wine from command line,first open the terminal(In Ubuntu 10.04,just hit CTRL+ALT+T) and type the command given below
*sudo apt-get install wine*

*Using Wine on Ubuntu 10.04*

After successful installation of wine on Ubuntu 10.04,you can open it from Applications->Wine OR just right click on windows executables(.exe) and select ‘Open With Wine Windows Program Loader’.


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Jul 20, 2010)

*And here's the source of A_n_k_i_t  's reply :*
how to install wine on ubuntu 10.04 | Sudobits Blog | Hack to Learn

*Please mention the source if the post contains matter from another site.
You can't steal credit.*


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jul 20, 2010)

koolbuddy92 said:


> *And here's the source of A_n_k_i_t  's reply :*
> how to install wine on ubuntu 10.04 | Sudobits Blog | Hack to Learn
> 
> *Please mention the source if the post contains matter from another site.
> You can't steal credit.*




sorry man...see the time i posted it...i was half asleep...
was i in a hurry...
still we all know we can install it through synaptic package manager...


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think its there in Ubuntu Software Center..isnt it ?


----------

